# Everyday Smells.



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

That's right, everyone, smells. 
So I was just thinking about this, because earlier somebody was talking about lavender (speak up! I forget who it was ) and to me, lavender is really weird.
Everyone has different smell preferences, and I just wanted to know what everyday smells you guys like the best 
Perfume of almost any fragrance is intolerable for me, so chemically smelling!
(soaps, too, like laundry detergent)
I actually like the way dried turtle shrimp smells.
Almost all candle, expect for Target's 'Happiness' candle... I don't WHAT yuzu is, but it smells great! 
New coco coir.
Smell of rain, which is actually acid chemicals.
Cut/chomped/ grass, which actually grass in pain  http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/09/140922145805.htm
New rubber, New paper, Crayons.
What smells do you guys like?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 14, 2015)

Food


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm. Yeah, food's up there 

EDIT- (punctuation saves lives )


----------



## ChloeCrull (Jan 14, 2015)

For some reason, I like the smell of gasoline and sharpies lol...I'm weird 

New magazines smell nice too lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

ChloeCrull said:


> For some reason, I like the smell of gasoline and sharpies lol...I'm weird
> 
> New magazines smell nice too lol!


Sharpies are so nice! 
Don't worry, smells are a strange thing! 
Magazines feel very soft, I always what type of paper they use...


----------



## dmmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Is this the sequel to everybody poops?
Actually I don't have a sense of smell. doctors think I might have been born without one, so this thread no longer applies to me. Goodbye, smell you later, (maybe)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Is this the sequel to everybody poops?
> Actually I don't have a sense of smell. doctors think I might have been born without one, so this thread no longer applies to me. Goodbye, smell you later, (maybe)


Sure, but my voice is A LOT less soulful.  I'm so sorry! Smell seems so important, I'm sorry 
I really am. 

(and HEY! Wait... what?)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 14, 2015)

The smell of an antique 2 stroke motorcycle running is my favorite. Maybe it's just me. Also a burning pile of leaves or a freshly mowed lawn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've only seen(been near) one motorcycle ever, so what would that smell like? I'm imaging old carish?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2015)

I love, love, love the smell of freshly turned earth!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

And worms!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've only seen(been near) one motorcycle ever, so what would that smell like? I'm imaging old carish?


Very sweet when burning castor bean oil. It's probably not for most people. You need to get a few rides under your belt!! Especially if you live outside of the city...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And worms!


You like the smell of worms?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very sweet when burning castor bean oil. It's probably not for most people. You need to get a few rides under your belt!! Especially if you live outside of the city...


Makes me think of coffee?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You like the smell of worms?


Worms smell like dirt... and dirt smells nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a better mechanic than a gardener. Though I do garden, my plants don't seem to need my help. In fact, they usually die. My wife gets a lot of laughs at the situation. I once planted corn and sunflowers. They all croaked. In the same time period, a raccoon had stolen our bird feeder that also contained sunflower and corn. There was a trail of living..Thriving plants from behind my shed into the field behind the house. The raccoon was a better gardener than me. I'd enjoy the whole digging and planting thing if I didn't stink at it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hehehe,maybe you could try and enlist the racoons help by feeding him cheese puffs or something! 
(in all seriousness, racoons love cheesepuffs )
Have you ever used MiracleGrow? The powder. Mix into water, and dying plants perk right back up


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the smell of coffee (but just the smell), oranges and lemons (either the real thing or in stuff like candles), fresh baking breads and cookies, the smell of a saddle (I know weird), many types of flowers but especially roses and lilacs, fresh mowed grass, rain and the smell after the rain, Barbeques, the smell of an onion (this comes from my Mother always having the smell on her hands from cooking with them, so to me it means safety, comfort, and love), the smell of gasoline (another odd one I know), buttery popcorn, and the breath of a puppy those are a few of my favorite things. .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Jacqui (Jan 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Your right quick on catching things.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the smell of most flowers. My favorites are Jasmine and Gardenis. I love the smell of coffee, most foods being cooked, earthy smells ( rain, dirt, trees)


----------



## smarch (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok I brought up the lavender  athough yeah its not my favorite. 

Fresh cut grass (seems to be common)
Fresh rain on a blacktop
The grease we use at work
Gasoline
Diesel exhaust, and older car exhaust but neither when its the poof of black burning type)
The beach or anywhere close enough to the ocean to smell it
Balsam Fir/ Christmas tree scented things, but I think I've burned that smell out of my nose because everyone smells the air fresheners in my car except me  )
The woods... so basically rotting leaves
and of course food, any food except ones with onion or garlic, theyre yummy but don't smell good


----------



## dmmj (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a word of caution, for those who enjoy gas, sharpies, and car exhaust. It could be brain damage, not simply liking the smell, just slowly losing brain cells, just a word of caution.


----------



## smarch (Jan 15, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Just a word of caution, for those who enjoy gas, sharpies, and car exhaust. It could be brain damage, not simply liking the smell, just slowly losing brain cells, just a word of caution.


 Darn sharpies was supposed to be on my list too!... and yeah I know nothing about it is healthy to like or smell. The sharpie thing is from in high school when I used to cover myself in sharpie doodles and words to cope with life, the smell ended up reminding me of the comfort that brought.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 16, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Just a word of caution, for those who enjoy gas, sharpies, and car exhaust. It could be brain damage, not simply liking the smell, just slowly losing brain cells, just a word of caution.



That explains it! No actually the only time I smell it is when I am pouring it into the lawn mower and I spill some.


----------



## smarch (Jan 16, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That explains it! No actually the only time I smell it is when I am pouring it into the lawn mower and I spill some.


 Or when I was pumping gas and the auto stop apparently didn't work... I ended up standing in a gas puddle... and smelled it the rest of the day! ... I never really liked that stink though, just the other hazardous ones lol


----------



## kathyth (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was 5, I remember loving the smell of " Ethel Gasoline". That ages me.
I pulled a little lawn chair by the gas tank on the car. My father saw me do it and quickly intervened. I was just going to enjoy the fumes for a while. No wonder I had issues


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2015)

Fresh baked bread.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 17, 2015)

most freshly baked goods especially cake,bread and cookies, hot chocolate, jasmine, freshly cut pine wood and coco coir when you first mix it with hot water. for some reason the smell of tar and gloss paint make me hungry even tho i don't care for the smell.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 17, 2015)

Rosemary! Be it on something cooking or just the plant. I just wish I could grow the darn thing. Just killed another plant in the emys enclosure. I loved visiting areas where they can grow them like bushes. For instance in AZ there is this Golden Corral with them as you walk in from the street (where you can park a semi). I would run my hands along them and then all day long I could smell my hands when I wanted a picker upper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 17, 2015)

Wood stove smoke with very cold air. Sassafras tea. Dead cow cooking. Hickory smoked bacon cooking.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 17, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And worms!


worms are scary!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 17, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Just a word of caution, for those who enjoy gas, sharpies, and car exhaust. It could be brain damage, not simply liking the smell, just slowly losing brain cells, just a word of caution.


Yeah... sometimes sniffing stuff tends to cause 'things to happen'...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 17, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> worms are scary!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Rosemary! Be it on something cooking or just the plant. I just wish I could grow the darn thing. Just killed another plant in the emys enclosure. I loved visiting areas where they can grow them like bushes. For instance in AZ there is this Golden Corral with them as you walk in from the street (where you can park a semi). I would run my hands along them and then all day long I could smell my hands when I wanted a picker upper.


Rosemary is amazing! I wish I had a plant


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wood stove smoke with very cold air. Sassafras tea. Dead cow cooking. Hickory smoked bacon cooking.


I have smelled roast beef cooking...?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have smelled roast beef cooking...?


That sounds yummy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That sounds yummy.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2015)

lol somebody has too much free time on her hands. lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> lol somebody has too much free time on her hands. lol


Hey, that's actually a story...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Ferdinand


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> lol somebody has too much free time on her hands. lol








I don't know...


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't know...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 19, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 114878


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Things have gotten very strange, all of a sudden.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2015)

Most of these threads end up strange. It's part of the reason why I like reading them.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 20, 2015)

I still read the title as "everybody smells" whenever it pops up to the top of the list.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 20, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I still read the title as "everybody smells" whenever it pops up to the top of the list.



It's the truth, they do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe so, but some of us smell much better than others!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, but some of us smell much better than others!



As long as they aren't using a strong or a lot of cologne or perfume, it's usually okay. I don't like cigarette smoke smell on folks either.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> As long as they aren't using a strong or a lot of cologne or perfume, it's usually okay. I don't like cigarette smoke smell on folks either.


Too much cologne or perfume is just so overwhelming


----------



## Lindsey Turner (Jan 27, 2015)

New car, new shoes and new tires are the best! Mostly new tires. Thats definitely my FAVORITE


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2015)

Puppy breath, old saddle, leather, horse, rain, cut grass, coffee, ocean, gardenia, new car, garlic. These are my faves, I have lots more.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 27, 2015)

Lindsey Turner said:


> New car, new shoes and new tires are the best! Mostly new tires. Thats definitely my FAVORITE



Starting to recognize a pattern...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Starting to recognize a pattern...


Rubber and Gas!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lindsey Turner said:


> New car, new shoes and new tires are the best! Mostly new tires. Thats definitely my FAVORITE


*Sniffs. New car smell is awesome!


----------



## HLogic (Jan 27, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Sniffs. New car smell is awesome!



Just a tidbit from uh O Chem (many years ago), the new car smell is carcinogenic!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 27, 2015)

Money


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 27, 2015)

Newborn baby, Them days gone for me. and also  I hope


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't like the taste of coffee, or the aftertaste, however, I love the way it smells!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2015)

I love the scent of citrus, especially lemons:





Ok, fess up...how many of you actually scratched the screen?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 27, 2015)

If my sniffer got cut off today and I had one last smell ..... I would go with Apple smoked pork roast . God it smells so good .


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I still read the title as "everybody smells" whenever it pops up to the top of the list.


I do too. I actually just noticed that it doesn't say that.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I love the scent of citrus, especially lemons:
> Ok, fess up...how many of you actually scratched the screen?



No, but I made a funny face at you posting something that was a scratch and sniff.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I love the scent of citrus, especially lemons:
> 
> View attachment 116049
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Citrus is really nice, though. 
Pears are amazing! Too bad they don't taste like that


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the smell of pine wood shavings i grew up next to a wood mill and the smell of the southern summer rain from when i lived in arkansas you could literally smell the rain in the air it's not like that here 

one smell i hate and no offense to anyone who lives there because i used to is Louisiana i dont know what it was but the part we lived in smelled foul i think it was the swamps


----------



## newbie007 (Jan 28, 2015)

I really like the smell of petrol (gas), tar, rain on a dusty area(that first rain smell), Pete moss oooo and clean clothes/linen


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnston's baby powder smells nice. oh and warm milk.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, now I know why we're so weird. We sniff weird stuff.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 28, 2015)

Best thing I ever smelled was vernix. My younger daughter was born covered in it, and the midwife rubbed it in to the baby's skin instead of washing it off & substituting chemical smells. Baby powder tries to approximate the smell but doesn't come close. 

Flowering citrus trees. Clean dirt. My dog. (Not your dog.) Salt air at the seaside. The scent released when you snap a green leaf. Fermenting damp fallen leaves. Ripe berries. Wild onions after the rain.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 28, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like the taste of coffee, or the aftertaste, however, I love the way it smells!
> View attachment 116044



Are you him?


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Best thing I ever smelled was vernix. My younger daughter was born covered in it, and the midwife rubbed it in to the baby's skin instead of washing it off & substituting chemical smells. Baby powder tries to approximate the smell but doesn't come close.
> 
> Flowering citrus trees. Clean dirt. My dog. (Not your dog.) Salt air at the seaside. The scent released when you snap a green leaf. Fermenting damp fallen leaves. Ripe berries. Wild onions after the rain.


Your first best thing you ever smelled, omg, grouse, oops gross


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

wellington said:


> Your first best thing you ever smelled, omg, grouse


Grouse cooking? Can't say I've ever smelled that


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmmm... probably would have to be pool/pool chemicals. Chlorine is so fresh! 
One of the first things I *r*emember smelling and still remember what it smells like.


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Grouse cooking? Can't say I've ever smelled that


???? The vernix her (johnsonnboswell)daughter was covered in when born, grouse oops gross


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

wellington said:


> ???? The vernix her (johnsonnboswell)daughter was covered in when born, grouse


OOHHH. I took it to mean a bird. 
Apology given!


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OOHHH. I took it to mean a bird.
> Apology given!


Darn it, I just got it, suppose to be "gross"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2015)

wellington said:


> Darn it, I just got it, suppose to be "gross"


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Brownies in the oven, gas, new tires, baby oil and I do love chlorine when the pool guy walks around and pours it in. I like the smell of yeast rising when I make bread. Dryer sheets too. The list could go on.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 29, 2015)

Family friendly forum…(a note to myself in regard to this thread!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Family friendly forum…(a note to myself in regard to this thread!)


Maybe a sticky would be a better reminder


----------

